
Show HN: manPage.me - A quick way to understand command-line arguments - mstockton
http://manpage.me/
======
incision
Neat.

FYI -

    
    
         ls -1
    

Returns "Argument not found."

~~~
mstockton
Thanks for the note. I still have some work to do on the regex.

